# Renewal of an expired 13a permanent resident ACR I-card



## paco1111 (23 d ago)

Hi.
Anyone who has renewed an expired 13a permanent resident ACR I-card?. Mine is already 8 months expired. Living here without leaving since 8 years ago.
Could you do it in a provincial immigration office or because is already expired need to be done in Manila?.
Price?.
Is there a fine to be paid?.
Did you need to show them the 13a visa 'Board of Commisioners order of approval'?.
Thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

paco1111 said:


> Hi.
> Anyone who has renewed an expired 13a permanent resident ACR I-card?. Mine is already 8 months expired. Living here without leaving since 8 years ago.
> Could you do it in a provincial immigration office or because is already expired need to be done in Manila?.
> Price?.
> ...


I've never let my 13a ACR card expire but? so you'd be able to get this done in Cebu Paco but the sooner the better, like Friday. I've read previous postings from our fellow expats that have expired ACR cards 13a and they were able to get it done within 3 months but I haven't heard about 8 months, but it's still 2022 so it's best to get this taken care of immediately, I'm sure you'll be okay.

13a information link

Call or message, call would be better, if you message they always seem to leave links and so you could call them they do answer their phones. Official Facebook PBI link


----------



## paco1111 (23 d ago)

M.C.A. said:


> I've never let my 13a ACR card expire but? so you'd be able to get this done in Cebu Paco but the sooner the better, like Friday. I've read previous postings from our fellow expats that have expired ACR cards 13a and they were able to get it done within 3 months but I haven't heard about 8 months, but it's still 2022 so it's best to get this taken care of immediately, I'm sure you'll be okay.
> 
> 13a information link
> 
> Call or message, call would be better, if you message they always seem to leave links and so you could call them they do answer their phones. Official Facebook PBI link


I did write to them before I posted here but I only got a a very vague answer. Thanks MCA.for your advise and good wish. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year for you & your family.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

paco1111 said:


> I did write to them before I posted here but I only got a a very vague answer. Thanks MCA.for your advise and good wish. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year for you & your family.


Merry Christmas 🎄. Yes, if you message them you'll always get a vague reply from the PBI website.


----------

